# They have Eyes!



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I decided to do a little trimming to expose those beautiful and soulful eyes. So here are the before and after pictures - hope they come out in the right order!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow They look great. Nice job.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Love, love, love it!!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Abby & McGee look fantastic!! With Havs, you hav to hav the eyes showing!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Kathie - your dogs are so beautiful, thanks for posting, so beautiful, give them kisses for me


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! I am so enjoying seeing their beautiful eyes that I am pretty sure I will keep up the trimming and maybe even do a decent job someday! Now, they will get really spoiled since who can say no to those EYES!!!


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

Great job. Your dogs are beautiful, with, or without eyes!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The look wonderful, good job. Those eyes will get you.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

fantastic job! SO neat to see baby McGee all grown up... and with EYES!!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Great eye trim job. Best I've seen on the forum from a nonprofessional.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great job! I love those eyes! It will not take much to maintain those bangs. Just cut it a little at a time to frame around the eyes. I never cut across, I always cut down into the hair. I use my small cheapy thinning scissors from Sallys.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow Kathie, they look great! Care to share your technique?


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Yes I would love to know how you did it too!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Kathie, they look great - they have beautiful eyes! DH should have gotten a video of you and your technique to share with all of us! I think you have a knack for this! 'And now they will get really spoiled'? Hmmmm, I have a hunch they might already be there? :biggrin1: Like all the rest of our fur kids!! Those eyes just get to you though.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I not only love your trim job but If that is your yard with the pond or lake in the background I am very jealous.


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

Gosh I'm glad you posted this. Your dogs look wonderful. My puppies are 8 mos old and I want to trim around their eyes. I have no idea of how to start! Yours look great - did you use thinning shears, and did you simply cut all of their bangs and then do some fine tuning? I'm so scared to mess them up, but I don't want to take them to a groomer as I want to be able to do this myself long-term.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

They look great! I can't believe McGee is all grown up. They are both gorgeous!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Kathie said:


> Thanks, everyone! I am so enjoying seeing their beautiful eyes that I am pretty sure I will keep up the trimming and maybe even do a decent job someday! Now, they will get really spoiled since who can say no to those EYES!!!


I think you did a great job!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

More pictures....are you keeping up with the trimming?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kathie, I can't believe how grown up and gorgeous our McGee is. You've done a wonderful job at the eye trim. Care to share technique? You'd have a captive audience.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, I've only done it once so I'm not exactly an expert! I did start in between his eyes at about the corner and trimmed upward starting short and then getting longer above the eyes. I think I went too far back on his head (about the middle) so I am not going to go that far when I trim again. We are going to babysit the grandchildren toward the end of next week so I will probably trim it up a little before we go. Will let you know how that goes! I'll try to get a picture later today. They still look so cute!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Did you forget Kathie? Pictures? Hello? We know you are here!


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

I really like the hair cuts you did. They look so beautiful with those big eyes.


----------

